

Graphic.ly launches HTML5 comic reader in the Chrome Web Store - balac
http://chrome.graphicly.com/

======
balac
I've been waiting for this to be released for a long time, but am very
underwhelmed. This is not really HTML5 (the comics are made up of cut up
images in li tags) and the lack of good mouse interactions with the reader is
annoying. I hope it gets better.

~~~
wccrawford
I think you mean it doesn't use as many HTML5-specific features as you'd like.
That doesn't mean it isn't HTML5.

------
micahb37
This is only our 0.0.0.3 version (meaning Im underwhelmed too). We plan to add
new features weekly. Would love to hear what it is that you want, and I will
let you know when they are going to be released - micah@graphicly.com.

~~~
balac
Thats a pretty awesome version number :). I would be happy just with a
smoother browsing experience. Everything is good as long as I use your panel
system, but I just want to be able to set my own zoom level, have it
maintained on each page, and have the experience of panning the page with the
mouse / touch to be much smoother than it currently is.

